

The World's first data base for matter - ekatz11
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/903107259/scio-your-sixth-sense-a-pocket-molecular-sensor-fo?ref=live
Very cool new product will bring the power of a spectrometer into your pocket and allow you to interact with the world like never before. Seems like a very groundbreaking technology and I can&#x27;t wait to see how many different applications it can be used for.
======
troymc
Definitely _not_ the world's "first". Others include:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PubChem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PubChem)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ChemSpider](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ChemSpider)

